# Using production EV-car drivetrain for boat



## DeepB (Jun 16, 2021)

Hello,

I am considering building a boat, and I am also considering it having an electric drivetrain. 

would it be feasible/possible to buy an old electric car and use the components? Is there further information on that available? People that already did something like that?

thanks
Daniel


----------



## SWF (Nov 23, 2007)

I am just starting my latest EV conversion project, which is converting my Malibu ski boat to electric drive. I have been doing some basic research for about a year. For your questions, it all depends on the displacement of your boat hull and whether you want to drive it fast enough to get it on plane. It takes a lot more power to push a boat through water as compared to a car, and automotive drivetrains typically do not have a high enough continuous power rating. The continuous power rating for your battery system will also need to be considered. Would you be using an outboard or inboard drive system?

plugboats.com is a site with info on electric boats, which may give you some ideas.


----------



## nellyhabibi (Nov 18, 2021)

It all depends on what kind of boat you want since the clarifications you have written are not enough. I have friends who are actively engaged in this and like to spend all weekend repairing or improving their boats. I could give you their contacts, and you could ask them questions personally. And it will be helpful to you, and they will be pleased that they will help someone. I'm not good at this myself, since I prefer to rent a boat and relax once or twice a month. I usually do this with yacht rental miami, but I don't always need a yacht. In general, I will wait for your message if you need help


----------



## Kalam (Dec 20, 2021)

thx for post


----------

